# UAE visa medical requirement



## Fre (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anybody in this forum knows whether a hepatitis B carrier can get a work visa in UAE? I have read that hep B test is now only required for some specific work fields, jobs which have more chances of physical human interaction, and not in all cases. Is this true? Can somebody send me an updated link where I can read information about this matter. I tried but couldnt find any latest news about it on the internet. Will be very thankful.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has a similar discussion:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/139342-medical-info-dubai.html

For the latest and accurate info, I would recommend getting in touch with the MOL. 

Ministry of Labour


----------



## Fre (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Saraswat.

Your first thread is a bit old. So I contacted MOL and they said that I should check from Ministry of Immigration. I am giving them a call. Lets see. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fre (Jul 23, 2013)

Well. no success. Ministry of Immigration is saying if a person fails their tests they are not welcome. However, they don't know which tests are done. Strange, isn't it?


----------



## jamesdabble (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Fre,

Did you find anything? Please share it with us.

Also kindly tell whether your employer asked you to undergo HCV
test from home country? If yes, did you take it from GAMCA medical center?


Thanks


----------

